# $20 Fine Silver Commemorative Coin (2011)



## kid5022 (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.mint.ca/store/product/product_exchange.jsp?itemId=prod1040001

Since its legal tender, we could just spend the coin if we dont want it anymore.
But exchanging paper for silver seems a good deal to me.

sadly its 3 per address, and won't ship till late March


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*grams per troy ounce*

weight of coin is 7.96 (g)

one troy ounce = 31.1034768 grams


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

This is not a bad deal at all. The silver content is only worth $8 at current rates but at least you can redeem for face value.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Read the fine print on this, but I do agree that buying this type of precious metal in the numismatic market certainly is an option worthy of consideration. You would of course never spend the coin to get that value; there are some coin dealers that deal in these, Gatewest Coin in Winnipeg comes to mind. I am pretty sure they deal in gold coins for sure. Not sure about the buy rate from customers. Better check what you would get if you SELL, as there is a difference between sell and buy rate. Good luck, please let us know what happens.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

You might as well buy a $20 bill, it is still worth $20 or $8 as silver, and as for Numismatic Value, there is none, this is not worth buying.

Take the $20 and Buy SLV which is in a bull Market Run, in spite of what Dennis Gartman thinks.


----------



## kid5022 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> You might as well buy a $20 bill, it is still worth $20 or $8 as silver, and as for Numismatic Value, there is none, this is not worth buying.
> 
> Take the $20 and Buy SLV which is in a bull Market Run, in spite of what Dennis Gartman thinks.


Its true that the 7oz of silver is not worth $20
but you could use the coin with face value of $20 to buy things
its just that the coin doesnt earn you any interest
and SLV is a good paper silver investment


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Today SLV was a great investment.

I listened to Gartman and sold out my position, too soon, although I did make a good profit.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

The Royal Canadian Mint is out with another $20 silver coin that can be purchased for $20. Limit 3 per household. This time, shipping costs $2.99 plus HST.

http://www.mint.ca/store/product/product_exchange2011.jsp?itemId=prod1150003


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

So, this is a $20 bill stapled with a call option on silver at a $80/troy ounce strike.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck paying for something with your $20 coin. The cashier is going to look at you-thinkg you are trying to scam her.

They will probably call their manager and you will have to fight for them to take it. The manager and cashier will probably not have a clue that it's legal tender and have never seen such a thing..and you will have to argue this in the line up where ever you are.. they will probably not take it and you will be left standing there with everyone looking at you.. 

But hey, the silver is worth $8 right?  YOu could always melt it down out side the country (as melting coins here is illegal), bring it back and collect maybe $5 from your melted, tarnished (but silver) ball.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Banks have to accept legal tender for deposit.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Yep. This is pretty much buying a call option on silver with a $80 strike price. I bought a few in the last round. This isn't an investment by any stretch of imagination. Just a novelty item to give away as gifts.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

Interestingly...through the mint you can now buy silver coins as follows:

8g (1/4 oz) Silver for $20 -- legal tender $20.
1/2 oz Silver Maple Leaf for $35 -- legal tender $10
1 oz bullion coin for spot ($33 ish)-- legal tender $5

the more silver -- the less the legal tender value! 

(thanks for the links guys =)).


----------



## kid5022 (Nov 14, 2010)

new $20 for $20 silver coin
http://www.mint.ca/store/product/product_exchange2011.jsp?itemId=prod1150003


coupon for free shipping is MINT1
last $20 silver coin was sold out in 29 days, they increase the mintage of this coin


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

^kidd5022, are you even reading any of the responses here or are you merely posting whatever comes to mind? Why did you not respond to jungle's excellent post?


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

*Silver coins*

Cheap cheap at the mint!

http://www.mint.ca/store/product/product_exchange2011.jsp?itemId=prod1150003&pCatId=cat410002 

$20 for pure silver $20 coins...

mint1 code for free shipping!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Jungle said:


> Good luck paying for something with your $20 coin.


You can always deposit it into your bank account. Like I said, this isn't an investment for me because you can only order 3 coins per household.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

There need not be a minimum limit on an investment. Who says $60 isn't an investment to some people? I bought some.  And if you bought 3 sets last time, now that's $120 and next time $180 starting to look like an investment. LOL.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Fair enough. I meant to say it isn't an investment for me because I'll likely be giving it away as gifts.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Yeah hey they are worth $80 right? 

I'll probably gift to my nieces.


----------



## v_tofu (Apr 16, 2009)

If you're familar with my other posts, I am all bout the Precious metals.

This coin however, is definitely not a investment, and more so a novelty/numismatic coin than anything 

The last 20 dollar silver coin was special in that only CANADIAN residents could purchase it, and it had a slightly lower mintage. that was the main reason people on ebay were paying upwards to 40 dollars for it. I purchased 30 of them and they were gone on ebay within a week!

The new one with the canoe is available worldwide, with a highe rmintage. Canadians still get free shipping, where the States have to pay. I see resale value 25-30 at most.

I bought, oops i mean converted 60 dollars for 3 of these coins anyways. Passing them down and completing the series if the mint decides to continue with it.

p.s And yes, best of luck buying a double double at timmies with one of these. People are so indoctrinated as to what "money" is that they will think you're just trying to give them a token from chuckie cheeze.

Also, from other coin forums, here is what the process is for trying to deposit it at a bank:

1. Deposit coin at teller
2. some paper work and 3-6 weeks to confirm legitimacy of coin
3. once cleared, money is in your account.
4. go buy your double double and honey cruller.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

just bought three ...

if no armageddon: give to nieces first baby ..

if actual armageddon: trade for seeds or gallon of gas

if only financial armageddon: get rich as silver baron

this is a can't lose proposition ....


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

fatcat said:


> just bought three ...
> 
> if no armageddon: give to nieces first baby ..
> 
> ...


In case of actual armageddon, you can probably use the silver dollars as bacteria deterent/killing in water containers.

That and repel werewolves.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

It's possible that you won't find anyone in Canada who knows how to value a silver coin, but I bet you'll get more than a belly full if you bring it here:

http://www.wimp.com/vegetablemarket/


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. As I see it, there is absolutely no reason not to get three coins.


----------



## kid5022 (Nov 14, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> ^kidd5022, are you even reading any of the responses here or are you merely posting whatever comes to mind? Why did you not respond to jungle's excellent post?


sorry must have miss the post, 
i haven't try to deposit my coins at any banks or credit union...maybe I should give it a try and let you guys know

I think the csr/manager would think i am crazy and trying to scam him/her I think they would 

local coin dealer would buy it off me at $20, resell it at $21
ebay price for the coin was at $3x there are some bids but I have no idea if they are legit or not

probably less likely to go shopping with my silver coin


----------



## kid5022 (Nov 14, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Fair enough. I meant to say it isn't an investment for me because I'll likely be giving it away as gifts.


you are right, this isn't a good investment and I have no idea why I put it in Investing instead of Deals and Freebies. Anyone can teach me how to put it there instead?


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

kid5022 said:


> sorry must have miss the post,
> i haven't try to deposit my coins at any banks or credit union...maybe I should give it a try and let you guys know
> 
> I think the csr/manager would think i am crazy and trying to scam him/her I think they would


Not at all, we take coins for face value all the time. Sometimes we get lucky and get something that's worth more than the face value in metal content, in which case I would buy off the bank right away. Customer doesn't care, they would rather have the paper cash.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

> Thanks for the heads up. As I see it, there is absolutely no reason not to get three coins.


 remember "mint1" gets you free shipping (even if you order by phone which is what i did since the website was busted)


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

fatcat said:


> remember "mint1" gets you free shipping (even if you order by phone which is what i did since the website was busted)


Yeah thanks I had done that as well. I'm actually netting an instant 1% on the deal because of the cashback on my VISA. Would definitely max my credit if you could order more than 3. But I'm sure those with deeper pockets than I would have the same idea.


----------



## Kidbrosweets (Sep 3, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> You can always deposit it into your bank account. Like I said, this isn't an investment for me because you can only order 3 coins per household.


do you have to take them out of the protective casing to deposit? I tried bringing it to a RBC to see what they would say and they told me to go to a pawn shop


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

> do you have to take them out of the protective casing to deposit? I tried bringing it to a RBC to see what they would say and they told me to go to a pawn shop


 that's why i don't bank with rbc ... if you take it out of the case they have to take i believe ... also, i am sure a coin dealer would at least give you $20 for it (assuming he wanted it for his inventory)


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

When are they shipping these? My credit card hasn't been charged yet, but it's showing as ordered on the Mint website.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I've received mine already. The mint charged the credit cards just prior to shipping.

I haven't tried depositing these coins. What's RBC's rationale for not accepting these coins?


----------



## tinypotato (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't see what the risk is with this "deal". 

- We pay $20 cash for a $20 legal tender coin
- Get 1% or 2% back on your credit card (or points)
- If silver goes through the roof you might be able to buy a beer with the profits

If all else fails, its a $20 gift for a child born in 2011 or something....


----------



## kid5022 (Nov 14, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> I've received mine already. The mint charged the credit cards just prior to shipping.
> 
> I haven't tried depositing these coins. What's RBC's rationale for not accepting these coins?


the only rationale i could think of is that you could get more at a coin shop or sell online???


----------



## Kidbrosweets (Sep 3, 2010)

i never took mine out of the package still stuck to the paper card and casing.

Well the rbc guy didn't have a clue really and said i should go to the main branch downtown toronto (i work downtown anyways). 

So i took it to my bank (TD main branch) since i don't have a rbc account and they wouldn't accept them for a deposit either and told me i should contact royal mint instead. They acknowledged it's 20 dollar face value and saying that the coin is not recognized but retail stores or outside of canada as actual currency, but really they couldn't give me a real reason for not accepting it. They also thought that the coin was minted from 20 dollars worth of actual silver.....

But at least they were much nicer about it so i can see why they get good customer service scores  

Now i should have read more into it but i kinda disappointed they are so small and i'm not a collector.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't understand your experiences with the banks there, in our branch we would take it right away. Anyway, my credit card was charged so I should be getting them soon.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i called and they said mine was mailed on the 24th ... but it didn't have my condo number on it so i hope it doesn't go back ... looks like the newest offering of $20 coins are priced much higher

are there any other good values in the mint ?

i am dubious of precious coin collecting as way to invest (though it's a fine hobby)



> I don't understand your experiences with the banks there, in our branch we would take it right away.


 if only to be bought by a teller, right ?  ... i know many a smart postal worker that has picked up a sheet of unperforated stamps or misprinted stamps and made a bundle .. i don't there is anything wrong with it


----------



## kid5022 (Nov 14, 2010)

fatcat said:


> i called and they said mine was mailed on the 24th ... but it didn't have my condo number on it so i hope it doesn't go back ... looks like the newest offering of $20 coins are priced much higher
> 
> are there any other good values in the mint ?
> 
> ...


values depend on how you define value
well the mint were releasing the new loonie, releasing the new toonie on nov 1, no idea if they are of any real value except their face value...


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

The Mint is now offering a 1/4 ounce $20 silver coin featuring a polar bear.










Details here: http://www.20for20.ca

Ottawa residents can get free shipping with promo code "Ottawa 31". I don't have promo codes for other cities.

When ordering the Mint also offers to reserve the next coin in the series and ship it to you for free.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

I traded the shipping fee's for a pack (actually two) of 25cent 

http://www.mint.ca/store/product/le...ry&pId=500002&lang=en_CA&rcmeid=van_legendary

Adding this set to your order make it free of shipping fee's


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Awesome! Girlfriend loves coins, polar bears, and 20s - This is the perfect gift.

Thanks for the tip Larry on the quarters pack.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I have the second set and am getting the third set. Anyone know where I could pick up the first 20/20 set? Probably can't as I doubt the aftermarket is selling.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Argonaut said:


> I have the second set and am getting the third set. Anyone know where I could pick up the first 20/20 set? Probably can't as I doubt the aftermarket is selling.


ebay !

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw=...20+FINE&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks cc ... ordered 3 plus the future delivery

argo, closing in 5 hours

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CANADA-2011-...211?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item56484d74eb


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I think I have the canoe was thinking of getting rid of a few of them.... I'll have to check which ones I actually have LOL


----------



## Daryl-Manitoba (Sep 14, 2010)

I was able to use "Vancouver 30" for free shipping.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the information guys. Ordered 3 as gifts and used the "Vancouver 30" code for free shipping.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, but I ain't paying more than face value. Will use Larry's quarters idea for the free shipping.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

wow, one of these closed at $38 with 21 bids !
time to flip em ...

i need more households ...


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

calgary 30 works for free shipping!

I ordered 3 for $60... sweet... just a few thousand more coins in gold and silver and I can pretend to be a pirate!


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Got $60 of silver and $9 of quarters. I could do this and get 1% back on my credit card all day.. let me know if there are any more face value exchanges!


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Heh, these things ARE going for ~$35 on ebay! Why didn't I order 3 instead of 1 that I gave away to the GF?

I shall pay attention for next year...


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Has anyone received their coins yet?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I got the coins right away.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I got the silver coins, but never got the quarters I ordered with them to get free shipping. Wasn't charged for them either.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Argonaut said:


> I got the silver coins, but never got the quarters I ordered with them to get free shipping. Wasn't charged for them either.


same here


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

My 3 coins just arrived today. Same here, no quarters.

What a good deal; $60 (free shipping) for $60 worth of legal tender pure silver. A zero-risk investment.

I was going to use mine for colloidal silver electrodes but they're entombed in plastic :biggrin:


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

dotnet_nerd said:


> My 3 coins just arrived today. Same here, no quarters.
> 
> What a good deal; $60 (free shipping) for $60 worth of legal tender pure silver. A zero-risk investment.
> 
> I was going to use mine for colloidal silver electrodes but they're entombed in plastic :biggrin:


well, not quite zero ... if the collector value goes flat (so far not the case as they appear to be in demand) and silver stays flat then we are losing money to inflation every year ... the profit will come if collection and/or silver value beats inflation ... i think that's a good risk to take (i just bought a couple tubes of the wildlife series so naturally i would say that wouldn't i ... beware the silver bugs !)


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, I agree.

What I meant was it's $60 dollars invested backed by $60 worth of legal tender so even if the price of silver plummets I still have 60 bucks.

I never by coins strictly for their numismatic value, only Maples and the like for their PM content.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

dotnet_nerd said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> What I meant was it's $60 dollars invested backed by $60 worth of legal tender so even if the price of silver plummets I still have 60 bucks.
> 
> I never by coins strictly for their numismatic value, only Maples and the like for their PM content.


right, i got that and i agree, it's as close to a no-risk deal as you can get ... i see those coins as "sold out" everywhere and on ebay going for a minimum buy it now on ebay of about 30 bucks so they are already proving to be a good bet


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like the next coin in this series will be available soon. Here's the email that the Mint sent out:



> We're delighted to inform you of the release of the* $20 for $20 Diamond Jubilee commemorative coin*, to which you have subscribed. No need to call – your credit card will be charged when the coin ships. *Watch for its arrival by mail in the next 2 to 3 weeks.*
> 
> We hope you enjoy your memento of the Queen's Diamond Jubilee, as Queen Elizabeth II becomes only the second British Monarch to reign for 60 years.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I forgot to reply to this thread, but I received my coins shortly after posting here. 

@CC, i got that email as well. What's the deal? Will they automatically charge us for coins going forward?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

even a hopelessly dense slow crumb like myself was finally able to crumble onto this one.

it's a $20 coin with a built-in long-term call option on silver.

it's nice for mementos & gifts, but i still don't think it's a good investment idea. There is an annual cost to holding the inventory, being interest lost on the $60 plus storage costs. Theoretically. Speaking.

for each coin, the investor has to wait, possibly years, for the silver call option to come into the money, if indeed it ever does. The problem is that the investor has paid $20 for the right to wait, whereas he could have bought an ordinary silver miner LEAPs option or a silver future at far less relative cost.

the mint is making $$ on these coins, though.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

If you want, you can make a quick buck on ebay, I believe these coins go for about $30.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

the iv of that call option freaks me out


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> the mint is making $$


You mean, the mint is minting $$ ;o)
As a tax payer, I am very happy.
More govt. agencies need to come up with such brilliant ideas.

So, buyers of these coins, please remember that your contribution is going towards reducing our $30B deficit.
Your support is deeply appreciated.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

FrugalTrader said:


> @CC, i got that email as well. What's the deal? Will they automatically charge us for coins going forward?


Yes, I believe the coins will be shipped automatically. I think there is one more left in the series but I'm not sure. There may be more.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

yes, auto ship
make sure your cc is up to date
it's gonna be a picture of the queen
i'd prefer one of kate middleton


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> You mean, the mint is minting $$ ;o)
> As a tax payer, I am very happy.
> More govt. agencies need to come up with such brilliant ideas.
> 
> ...


I doubt the $20 for $20 is a money spinner. The seigniorage of these coins is much less than other products (such as the special quarters the Mint puts out and are collected in the millions by Canadians). These coins on the other hand, might cost about $10 to produce and distribute. Mintage is 250,000 which means the seigniorage is $2.5million per series, which isn't even a rounding error on the interest paid on the deficit.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

So wait, is there another 20 for 20 deal to buy? I have a polar bear and a kayaker set. I cannot see anything on the Mint website, except for a 5 toonies for $10 deal that I missed out on. Could have had a 1% return while doing my laundry.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Seems that the Polar Bear 2012 coin is now going for $40 on ebay
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/Coins-Canada...silver&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

dotnet_nerd said:


> What I meant was it's $60 dollars invested backed by $60 worth of legal tender so even if the price of silver plummets I still have 60 bucks.


How do you go about getting your $60 back? It's not like most stores would recognize the coins. They might have to call a manager to be able to accept them as they are not really common circulating coinage. Do coin dealers pay face value or a wholesale rate?

Remember when you sell on ebay the ebay and paypal fees can exceed 10%.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Are there promotional codes for free shipping to rural areas?
How does one get these promotional codes?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

FrugalTrader said:


> Seems that the Polar Bear 2012 coin is now going for $40 on ebay
> http://www.ebay.ca/sch/Coins-Canada...silver&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282



frugal that's only an offer price, it's not realistic.

right now the lowest bid for this coin, sealed, uncirculated, is US $18.27.
that's below face value, but it's only a bid.

someone in quebec is bidding CAD 19.71, also below face value.

after ebay fees + shipping, if i were in a hurry to sell my silver bear on ebay today i'd be happy to net CAD $20.00.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> How do you go about getting your $60 back? It's not like most stores would recognize the coins. They might have to call a manager to be able to accept them as they are not really common circulating coinage. Do coin dealers pay face value or a wholesale rate?
> 
> Remember when you sell on ebay the ebay and paypal fees can exceed 10%.


I don't plan on selling mine, but you could simply deposit them at your bank like any other legal tender coins.

The 50-cent coin is rare also, as featured on the Mint's FAQ page


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> frugal that's only an offer price, it's not realistic.
> 
> right now the lowest bid for this coin, sealed, uncirculated, is US $18.27.
> that's below face value, but it's only a bid.
> ...


people love animals and lots of people collect animals on coins (the silver bullion canadian wildlife coins are already going higher) i see the polar bear regularly closing for sale prices in the mid-thirties ... do a search for "completed listings" and you'll see

these were selling for $79 bucks in 2009: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Silver-UNC-M...ultDomain_2&hash=item4ab67e9b13#ht_807wt_1401


----------



## RealCanuck (Apr 21, 2012)

I've bought well over 100 of this series (all issues) direct from the Mint.
(I have some issues with the RCM, but that's for a different post/thread)

Two reasons why I buy them:

1 -- to fulfill a percentage of the 'Cash' portion of my FUTURE portfolio at retirement age. It is, of course, both optimal and theoretical, but still a target. As one poster mentioned, holding these $20s will loose value over time due to inflation. True, but my target has already factored in inflation as it is a future value. 

2 -- to re-sell. It's been easy. I am hanging onto 1/3 of my inventory for the above reason, selling 1/3 as individual coins, and will sell the last 1/3 as complete sets (if they ever stop minting them). When I sell I view it as selling 1/4oz. of silver for $30+ (I've had $50 buyers for the first Maple issue!) which I then buy a 1oz. silver Maple. 

This is the best product the Mint has put out in 45 years!


----------



## yupislyr (Nov 16, 2009)

Argonaut said:


> So wait, is there another 20 for 20 deal to buy? I have a polar bear and a kayaker set. I cannot see anything on the Mint website, except for a 5 toonies for $10 deal that I missed out on. Could have had a 1% return while doing my laundry.


There was a subscription to the next coins in the series here: http://www.mint.ca/store/coin/2012-20-for-20-subscription-prod1240001

People are getting notices that the next $20 for $20 coin order is being processed but I have yet to see the actual design anywhere. Only info is that it's Diamond Jubilee themed.


----------



## RealCanuck (Apr 21, 2012)

yupislyr said:


> People are getting notices that the next $20 for $20 coin order is being processed but I have yet to see the actual design anywhere. Only info is that it's Diamond Jubilee themed.


It is a Double Queen -- young/old.

It is horrid. 

I don't understand the RCM. 
They create some of the classiest, timeless coins around...but when they miss...they miss on a grand scale.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

When I try to register on the RCM site just get a blank page.
Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

The next coin in the series arrived in the mail today. Features the queen on both sides of the coin. Doesn't look all that nice IMO.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i am bummed
i thought the canoe was the first coin and now see it is the second 
which means i only have a partial set
since i missed the maple leaf

the first coin is the maple leaf which is now going for a minimum of $38 on ebay
so anyone who says these aren't a good investment needs to think again

you gotta have a set and that drives prices way up

i am going to call and cancel the double-queen and then sell the other 2 on ebay


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

The latest silver coin is available in general circulation. Saw an ad in the newspaper today as well. It said that code "Ottawa" will get you free shipping.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

i received the new coin in the mail with the automated order process..

However i only received one coin, i usually purchase the max 3 per household...

Anyone know if its possible to order 3 automatically ? I emailed the mint but they responsed me with generic mail about delay when ordering coin...


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeeha got the order in for the double queen coin under the wire.
Don't have a promo code for my area but I got free shipping by going lettermail.

Larry did you double check that the quanity was three with your automated order?
Thanks for the heads up though, I have a printout of my next order - quantity 3.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Where is the queen on the Mint website? Can't find it, link if you can.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Argonaut said:


> Where is the queen on the Mint website? Can't find it, link if you can.


http://www.20for20.ca


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Pincer, ordered 3.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

gz


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Received mine yesterday. Any idea how many more we will receive automatically?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

well, i guess there is a sucker born every minute as they say and *i* am that sucker ...
i thought that the 20 for 20 deal was a sure thing, can't lose ... 20 dollars for 20 dollars worth of money ? sure, why not ?
turns out you can lose, a guy tried to deposit it in his bank and they wouldn't take it: http://www.thestar.com/business/art...-legal-tender-and-spending-money-the-hard-way

turns out, it's "non-circulating legal tender" which means no one has to take it even for debts (as far as i can tell the difference between "non-circulating legal tender" and dog poop is negligible, nobody wants either one)

from the mint faq:


> Can I redeem a collector coin at a bank or use it as currency to purchase goods or services?
> All coins manufactured by the Mint are legal tender. However, unlike Canadian circulation coins, collector coins are non-circulating legal tender (NCLT). As such, these coins are not intended for daily commercial transactions and accepting them as payment or for redemption is at the discretion of businesses and financial institutions.


hilarious, well, it's a quarter-ounce of silver, worth about 8 bucks, more and more i think that is the more reliable form of wealth
but i think i'll ebay mine before all the other suckers find out
it should bring around 30 bucks which will allow me to buy a full ounce of silver
not bad, turning a quarter-ounce of silver into a full ounce
alchemy!


----------



## Miser (Apr 24, 2011)

All coins manufactured by the Mint are legal tender

A legal eagle may have something with this??? Just a thought................
I bought them all!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Let this be a lesson to everyone who thinks an offer is too good to be true no matter who is making the offer.

(Let me tell you about an amazing holding that offers 6% return with no risk! Yea, right...)


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Miser said:


> All coins manufactured by the Mint are legal tender
> 
> A legal eagle may have something with this??? Just a thought................
> I bought them all!


i follow some of the coin and bullion forums and they all screaming "lawyer" "lawyer" but it's all in the mint faq ... it sure has changed my impression of the mint though ... i'm going to sell all my mint coins (except bullion) ... i understand that wal-mart won't take the coin, no problem, but you advertise a coin as "legal tender" and you sell it in a promotion where you advertise "20 for 20" and then the coins cannot even be taken to one of canada's biggest banks and deposited (without going through some complex paperwork bound procedure), i call bogus


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

You think this will affect next year's demand? The past several years have been pretty good for resale of these $20 for about 30-35 after the mint has sold out. I've never done the resale thing but am considering it next year by ordering the max number of coins.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

if the design is good yes, i will also, the last one had her majesty on it and since she is on the reverse of all coins it is easy to see why it didn't move
but yes, i will be flipping them now and buying silver
i am very disappointed in the mint
they are playing word games


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I suppose this revelation shouldn't affect the collector value too much anyways. I can't imagine a significant number of people buy them with the intent of cashing them in at the bank. I guess it helped add to the perceived safety for "investors" though with a "can't lose your money guarantee".

So long as the design is beautiful and the mintage doesn't change next year I'll probably risk it and try and flip 3.


----------



## rusty23 (Jan 25, 2012)

fatcat said:


> well, i guess there is a sucker born every minute as they say and *i* am that sucker ...
> i thought that the 20 for 20 deal was a sure thing, can't lose ... 20 dollars for 20 dollars worth of money ? sure, why not ?
> turns out you can lose, a guy tried to deposit it in his bank and they wouldn't take it: http://www.thestar.com/business/art...-legal-tender-and-spending-money-the-hard-way
> 
> ...


that was me!! well it described exactly what i tried to do but i didn't take it to the paper.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

New 20 for 20 coin, Farewell to the Penny:

http://www.mint.ca/store/coin/20-fi...e-coin-farewell-to-the-penny-2012-prod1510001

Design is fairly bland, but it's 20 for 20 so I ordered! SME3 seems to work for free shipping.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I think The Star story is somewhat unfair to the RCM. The Mint did not advertise this series as circulating coins and as others have pointed out that they found it easy to sell these coins on eBay or Kijiji. I received the latest in the series the other day. I thought the coins looked quite nice.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

CC, you should update this thread when you buy some.. I didn't know about the set until today!

PS: Where is this Star story?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

@Argonaut: Will do. I received the coin automatically because I subscribed to this series. I received an email from the Mint on general availability only today. I think there is just one more coin left in the series. I like all the coins so far, except the queen.

I was referring to this story: 

http://www.thestar.com/business/art...-legal-tender-and-spending-money-the-hard-way


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

So much for resale on these. This is the 3rd set this year? polar bear, queen, penny? I was planning on buying the new one in the new year when they are SUPPOSED to come out, but forget it. Seems like the market will be flooded with these $8 silver coins soon enough, and that's exactly what they'll be worth.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

peterk: They are worth at least face value, despite what The Star says.

The Mint loves this set, already previewing the next in the series. Anyone got a promo free shipping code for the reindeer?

http://www.mint.ca/store/product/coin_exchange.jsp?itemId=prod1530001


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Do these coins ship with a protective case? if not where are you guys buying those from?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

ddkay said:


> Do these coins ship with a protective case? if not where are you guys buying those from?


The coins are sealed in a plastic container and placed in a small plastic envelope. See the third picture in this link:

http://www.mint.ca/store/coin/20-fi...e-coin-farewell-to-the-penny-2012-prod1510001


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks CC. I might get 1 or 12 of that reindeer design, I think it looks great.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> The coins are sealed in a plastic container and placed in a small plastic envelope. See the third picture in this link:http://www.mint.ca/store/coin/20-fi...e-coin-farewell-to-the-penny-2012-prod1510001


The Mint says that the Farewell-to-the-penny" is sold out although the website still says "Awaiting stock".


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Anyone else think the reindeer looks kinda childish? The polar bear was awesome and badass!



Argonaut said:


> They are worth at least face value, despite what The Star says.
> 
> http://www.mint.ca/store/product/coin_exchange.jsp?itemId=prod1530001


Correct me if I'm wrong since I haven't read it for a while, but isn't the jist that you CAN force a bank to take these at face value, but it's at least gonna take several trips/phone calls to the bank and some extra paperwork?

Regardless of the "facts", the star story about the cash value made the rounds it seems. Combined with the multiple series releases in one year, I'm sure will bring down the street value of the new coins from $35 to ~25. At which point it's certainly not worth buying for resale.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

When I worked at TD Bank I would have taken them right away, as would most branches from what I gather. Naturally, I would have bought them from the bank right afterwards but that's just me.

I agree, the reindeer does look a bit.. funky.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Sell me your magical reindeers


----------



## Miser (Apr 24, 2011)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> @Argonaut: Will do. I received the coin automatically because I subscribed to this series. I received an email from the Mint on general availability only today. I think there is just one more coin left in the series. I like all the coins so far, except the queen.
> 
> I was referring to this story:
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/business/art...-legal-tender-and-spending-money-the-hard-way


I have also subscribed but yet to get an email?
Anyone else?


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Someone needs to find out the reindeer free shipping coupon. 20 for 25 doesn't have the same ring to it.

It seems I got the penny email at the last possible moment.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

The Mint is accepting orders for the next coin in the series. 

http://www.mint.ca/store/product/coin_exchange.jsp?itemId=prod1530001









Ships on Nov. 1st.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Last 2 orders were free shipping when I chose lettermail, now they want 3 bucks for shipping.
Anybody find a free shipping promo code yet?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

mrPPincer said:


> Anybody find a free shipping promo code yet?


The Mint has a new 25-cent circulation coin out. You can order a 10-pack for $2.50 and get free shipping on the $20 silver coin as well.

http://www.mint.ca/store/product/newcoin.jsp?itemId=prod1560004&omni=store:campaigns:war1812


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks CC! Instead of money going to shipping it went to quarters instead. Just takes a little patience sometimes.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

The latest silver arrived in the mail yesterday along with the Brock 25-cent commemorative coin.

There was some concern in this thread about whether these coins are worth their face value. I haven't tried depositing them in a bank yet but during a recent visit to a coin shop, I saw a number of these coins (the queen and the farewell to the penny) on sale for $25. I asked the owner if he would buy the 20 for 20 coins. He said that he would buy them for $20.


----------



## Miser (Apr 24, 2011)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> The Mint has a new 25-cent circulation coin out. You can order a 10-pack for $2.50 and get free shipping on the $20 silver coin as well.
> 
> http://www.mint.ca/store/product/newcoin.jsp?itemId=prod1560004&omni=store:campaigns:war1812



Is it redeemable for face value?


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, the Brock quarter is a circulation/base coin and will be as widely accepted as a normal quarter, similar to the legendary nature series which turns up in pocket change occasionally. I noticed it's showing "awaiting stock" on mint.ca which usually means sold out so you may have missed your chance.
I'm not craxy about the reindeer either. I think the 20 for 20 series is a bit like the Star trek movies - the evens are pretty good, the odds not so much....


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Miser said:


> Is it redeemable for face value?


Yes, the 25-cent coin is a circulation coin. You can use it anywhere you want.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> The Mint has a new 25-cent circulation coin out. You can order a 10-pack for $2.50 and get free shipping on the $20 silver coin as well.
> 
> http://www.mint.ca/store/product/newcoin.jsp?itemId=prod1560004&omni=store:campaigns:war1812


darn, I may have missed the boat on this one, somehow I didn't notice the post about free shipping with the Brock coins until now.
If they do have more stock before the latest 20 for 20 is gone I will go for it, thankyou for the update CC.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I always order the commemorative circulation coins from the Mint. The Mint ships them for free and the kids love to collect this stuff. If there is interest, I can post here whenever the Mint has commemorative circulation coins for sale. Later this month, the Mint should be out with the second 1812 commemorative quarter featuring Tecumseh.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I might be interested to get some of the circulation coins for the nieces and nephews, but ran into a problem with billing just now.

The Brock ten-packs are available again, but when I added two to the cart, then added the three 20 for 20 coins, they refused to allow free shipping through lettermail, they seem to want me to select another choice, one that costs either $7.99 plus tax, or $15 plus tax... Not gonna happen :frown:



> The selected shipping method is not available for one or more items in your cart. Please select a different shipping method from the drop down menu below.


I wonder if the reason the Brock coins went out of stock temporarily was for them to fix the free shipping loophole for the 20 for 20 silver coins.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry, I'm a bit confused -- are these coins worth anything above the face value if I bring these to places that buy back gold/silver? Or is this really for collection purposes and that no one will ever use this because it really isn't in circulation?


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

Canadian Capitalist,

I could not find on the website how much the coins weight to do a price comparaison. Are they good value or do you buy them as collection pieces ? 

Dave


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

The $20 silver coins weigh 7.96 grams, and are .9999 silver so you're getting around $8 worth of silver for $20, so you're paying roughly $80 per troy ounce. If you're looking to accumulate silver bullion you're better off buying silver maples which coin shops sell for around 5-10% over spot. I would say that the 20 for 20 series are novelty/collectibles whose value is backstopped by the fact that you can, with some bother and paper work redeem them for face value. They do seem to be wildly popular though and each of the previous editions have sold out quickly even with a mintage of 250K. After market prices on ebay and such seem to be in the 22-25 dollar range. They are really nice little coins though. If you buy them make sure you hang on to all the original packaging as these are important if you plan to resell them.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i each: this thread especially the part about the chartered bank (roybank) that says it will cooperate to redeem the $20 quarter-ounce silver coin for face value but it'll need 6 months to carry out the operation. Holy cow, just imagine how much time they'd need if a collector brought in like 788 or 1,363 of them ...

i think what's supporting the resale value of the coins on ebay is the fact that each of these coins has a built-in lifetime weak put. Yup the long holder of a coin can exercise his put at any time & he can put his coin or coins to any chartered bank as hereinabove described.

isn't this wonderful. Here we have CC - historically a classic enemy of options - caught redhanded owning a few of them :biggrin:


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> isn't this wonderful. Here we have CC - historically a classic enemy of options - caught redhanded owning a few of them :biggrin:


Touche!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

A new 25-cent War of 1812 commemoration coin is out. You can purchase a circulation pack of 10 for $2.50 (limit of 2 per account). No shipping. Those who wanted to get the $20 silver coins may want to try again.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks CC, just tried, but they still refuse free shipping when I add the 20 for 20 coins to the 25-cent Tecumseh order.
I think RCM just lost a customer, it's like the banks when they offer a teaser rate on HISAs and then drop the rates once they get you in the door.


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

I have been collecting only coins that I see having long term numismatic value - War 1812 Silver dollars, Group of 7 silver dollars etc. I can't stand some of the coins that the mint are putting out - Sasquatch glow in the dark quarter?!?! If I wanted paint on a coin, I would buy a stamp 

Last year around this time, I had a problem with the delivery. The coins were delivered to my door, nobody was home, so the package got transfered to the outlet depot. When I went to pick it up, they couldn't find it. I informed the mint that this had happened, and they told me, I can report this after one month - because lost items often turn up. They never did, I reported them missing after a month, and by that point they had sold out of the coins I had originally requested so I didn't get them for Christmas. Sorry for the rant, but it had to be said. 

This time, the delivery worked out swimmingly - because it didn't go to my crooked postal depot


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

mrPPincer said:


> Thanks CC, just tried, but they still refuse free shipping when I add the 20 for 20 coins to the 25-cent Tecumseh order.


Sorry mrPPincer. I thought the new coin would work. The Mint is stupid not to allow free shipping. Without free shipping, I won't be buying these $20 coins in the future either.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*shopping at the Mint*

As I recall, I ordered something which was advertised as "free shipping if using lettermail".

When I checked out selecting "lettermail" they wanted to charge me for shipping;
so I selected "Canada Post Xpress Post" and the shipping fee disappeared.

Try selecting a different method of shipping.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

nope, thanks zylon, just tried again, but same thing, lettermail is free but will not work with the 20 for 20 coins added, and Xpress Post adds shipping plus tax, as does FedEx Priority, and if I remove the 25-cent coins from the order, the $2.99 plus tax goes back on for lettermail.

RCM should rename this now to $20 for $23.38 or $60 for $63.38


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*mrPPincer* - I asked "the mint" about this, and here's their reply.



> November 22, 2012
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Royal Canadian Mint. With regards to your inquiry, please note the free shipping would have applied if the parcel could have been sent out regular letter mail. When the parcel is to think or large note that the shipping courier is changed to XPP in which a shipping fee of $7.99 does apply.
> 
> ...


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

The mint is a literal cha-ching machine.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

The mint is out with a new $20 coin. Unfortunately, there seems to be no way to get free shipping on this one. Like someone mentioned, it is now a '$20 for $23' offer.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Another month, another silver coin. Here's the new $20 coin for those interested. It features a wolf and to me it looks like one of the better designs in this series.









It is available here.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

I didnt realize I was made of money.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

lonewolf said:


> I didnt realize I was made of money.


That was actually pretty funny.

I've always managed to get free shipping on these, you just have to have some patience. I only got two of the hockey ones, because that was the only way to bundle them with quarters at the time to get free shipping. Now, I ordered three wolves and combined it with my missing hockey coin. The code groundship69 gives free shipping on orders over $69, so voila.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Picked up a few coins myself recently as gifts ... American Robin, Aster ... and ... the Twelve-Spotted Skimmer - No.123746. The Skimmer I ordered a couple of weeks ago ... thought I'd be wise to grab a few more ... no luck, all gone ...


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Is there any end to 20 for 20 series? I like them and think they are cool little coins but roll my eyes every time they roll a new one out. Is this an open ended series or is there an end in sight?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

you are paying $20 for $8 worth of silver
i sold all mine and used the proceeds to buy silver maples
i did keep a polar bear which is a very cool coin
i think the minnie pearl killed that whole set
but they will keep going because silver is hot


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

there is now a 100 for 100 coin

50,000 mintage

the question is, do you want to buy 4 ounces (almost) of generic silver rounds or 1 ounce of silver in this coin ?

you are betting on the collector value of the coin versus the upside of the silver
tough call at the moment

http://www.mint.ca/store/coin/100-for-100-fine-silver-coin-bison-2013-prod1680033#.UZUbZiuY62Y


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

fatcat said:


> there is now a 100 for 100 coin
> 
> 50,000 mintage
> 
> ...


But the coin has a legal face value as well.

For the super cheap, you buy 3 coins, get 2% cash back with your mbna travel reward and then you cash out your coins at the cashier.

Instant 6$ profit !!!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

fatcat said:


> there is now a 100 for 100 coin


Thanks for the heads up. I think I'll buy one. Hopefully "groundship69" will work for free shipping.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I think I'll buy one. Hopefully "groundship69" will work for free shipping.


yes it does, thanks for posting 

Your order was submitted successfully

3 $100 for $100 Fine Silver Coin - Bison (2013)

$300.00 CAD
Subtotal: $300.00 CAD
*Shipping: $0.00 CAD*
Taxes: $0.00 CAD
$300.00 CAD


----------



## Daryl-Manitoba (Sep 14, 2010)

I keep getting an error 

$100 for $100 Fine Silver Coin - Bison (2013) - insufficient inventory to proceed. 

Looks like they are out for now


----------



## swoop_ds (Mar 2, 2010)

I've just starting looking into coin collecting. Are these 20 for 20 or 100 for 100 a good idea? Is the fact that they keep making new ones every month impacting their value?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

swoop_ds said:


> I've just starting looking into coin collecting. Are these 20 for 20 or 100 for 100 a good idea? Is the fact that they keep making new ones every month impacting their value?


yes and no ... for the fun of having some attractive and well made coins, they are great ... 

if silver ever goes over $80 you will be making money on the silver and you are guaranteed to get at least what you paid for them (minus inflation loss and as long as go through the protracted hassle of going to a bank and starting the drawn out process of "redemption" via the mint by way of the bank) 

you _cannot_ just take them to a bank and get $20 for them


----------

